# Sling Stix



## TreeFrog (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone used sling stixx?  I think I want to get a set for my .300 win mag but I don't want to waste the money if I'm just going to end up putting a bi-pod on it later.  It looks like a good trade-off for a light weight system but I'd rather somebody that's used them give me the pros and cons.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Jan 31, 2008)

Go with a bi-pod!! If you're considering the sling stix for a hunting application, do one simple test; if you have access to a set of them, take them to a quiet place and try to deploy them - you won't believe how much noise they make.


----------



## clent586 (Feb 10, 2008)

If you deploy them by walking them out they are very quiet. If you just pull the cover down and let them self-deploy they do make some noise. I have shot numerous animals from hogs, deer, turkey, etc. and they are a very good product in my opinion.


----------



## h20fowlin (Mar 24, 2008)

Sling stix are the cats meow......If you are sitting in the stand, try anchoring with a bi pod....lol...wont happen.

Sling stix lets you anchor into your waste....

A dang good product in my opinion.

And yes, if you whip them out, there going to make some noise..but like the fella stated earier...walk them out, and there quiet. Its like shutting your truck door in the morning- take the time to close it easily. Its called being 'woodswise"


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Mar 24, 2008)

i agree kinda noisey but i like to go ahead and take them out before the shot ...i agree i like them and don't see the need for a bi pod...good product


----------



## TreeFrog (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally got my sling stix and I couldn't be much happier with them.  They're a little tough to pack back up but easy to deploy and not very loud at all.  I would want them deployed before a game animal showed up though.  Just the trick for steady shooting from a sitting position on the ground or in the stand.  I was able to hold steady at distances formerly out of my reach except on the range.  Great product!
I really got them for spot and stalk hunting out west and in Alaska.  For this application they will excel.  Not as bulky or heavy as a bipod and they allow for quick set-up on creatures that don't know I'm there.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 25, 2010)

dang took you 2 years? lol


----------

